# Ruby Horsethief shuttle



## Coloradoweezy (Jun 4, 2015)

I am running Ruby Horsethief tomorrow Friday May 11th looking for a shuttle from Westwater back to Loma for 3 ppl. Just wondering if anyone can help us out? I would be willing to throw down some cash.


----------



## ptwood (May 4, 2004)

Rimrock is 95.00 per vehicle


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

American Spirit is good too.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

I just ran that section and my friends at Rim Rock ran our shuttle for $60 / vehicle. I didn't need a reservation, just stop there before you put in. You'll need an extra set of keys but they do a fantastic job.


----------



## carloritschl (May 23, 2015)

When you get back, would you mind providing a bug update? I will be doing that run the next weekend. (I feel like there should be a thread dedicated just to RHT Bug status haha.)


----------

